

Show HN: Compare the big 4 US carriers (android) - wbills
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mosaik.cellmaps
This is our first jump into mobile app development and I'd like some feedback from you guys. Enter "hackernews" under Settings-&#62;Enter Coupon Code and it will unlock the paid upgrades, but please try it without first to get a feel for what is different. U.S. only for now.
======
wbills
This is our first jump into mobile app development and I'd like some feedback
from you guys. Check it out and then enter "hackernews" into Settings->Enter
Coupon Code to unlock the upgraded features.

------
speakingcode
The ui is slick, simple, and fast. handles orientation changes well and
preserves state. good job

